# Tapinauchenius sp. Colombia



## catfishrod69 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was just curious if there was anyone else out there with this species. I recently purchased 2 from a fellow member. Was wanting to contact other members with the species, in order to establish breeding contacts. Thanks!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh come on now, i cant be the only person in the US with this species!?


----------



## hearsemadam (Oct 22, 2013)

perhaps you are!

I have a few Taps but not what youre looking for.

Joe Rossi may have them


----------



## Jones0911 (Oct 22, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Oh come on now, i cant be the only person in the US with this species!?




You gonna breed yours? can I see some pictures? Where you get yours from?


----------



## sierra53 (Oct 22, 2013)

yea interesting tarantula.  saddly even google has some bad pics of this one...ill head to the gallery here to find some pics.  If you need insight on the Tap sp itself, i can help you i have a Tap.plumpies .   Some others have these too, enjoy..they are fast!!!  provide lots of climbing space.  And mine atleast has become quite the webber, almost as good as a obt but only at adult age.

---------- Post added 10-22-2013 at 10:18 AM ----------

btw catfishrod69   you have an awesome collection just went throught your pic thread, (wich i do like the Monocentropus balfouri you have ) guess i dont need to tell you how to take care of this Tap..lol    Anyway does your T.columbia look similar to some of the pumpkin patch species?  found one pic of this one. Alot of the info on the web is sometimes not correct or no one gave its sub species name just the Tap part..ha ha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah i contacted him and a few others. So far no hits. 





hearsemadam said:


> perhaps you are!
> 
> I have a few Taps but not what youre looking for.
> 
> Joe Rossi may have them




---------- Post added 10-22-2013 at 12:08 PM ----------

Im sure gonna try lol. Ill try and get some pics, but right now they look like ordinary Tappie slings. I believe they have been imported only 1 time. They were imported in July by Micheal Jacobi. And i recently bought them from a fellow member who got them from him. 





Jones0911 said:


> You gonna breed yours? can I see some pictures? Where you get yours from?




---------- Post added 10-22-2013 at 12:11 PM ----------

Thanks for the comments! Yep no care questions here lol! Yeah for now they have the normal Tappie sling looking abdomens, and it does resemble Hapalopus coloring. One of them is in heavy premolt and should be molting soon. Ill try and get some pics of it when i can. Main thing im worried about is finding other people who bought the species, so we can work together to get them producing. I know there are keepers on here that have killer high end collections, but never post anything. 





sierra53 said:


> yea interesting tarantula.  saddly even google has some bad pics of this one...ill head to the gallery here to find some pics.  If you need insight on the Tap sp itself, i can help you i have a Tap.plumpies .   Some others have these too, enjoy..they are fast!!!  provide lots of climbing space.  And mine atleast has become quite the webber, almost as good as a obt but only at adult age.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-22-2013 at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> btw catfishrod69   you have an awesome collection just went throught your pic thread, (wich i do like the Monocentropus balfouri you have ) guess i dont need to tell you how to take care of this Tap..lol    Anyway does your T.columbia look similar to some of the pumpkin patch species?  found one pic of this one. Alot of the info on the web is sometimes not correct or no one gave its sub species name just the Tap part..ha ha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is the one that isnt in premolt. With and without flash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hearsemadam (Oct 22, 2013)

bummer....


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 24, 2013)

Maybe someone wants to try sexing them? I am no good at ventral sexing. 


Sling #1




Sling #2


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I'm excited about this!  You just made it that much harder for me to complete my _Tapinauchenius_ collection.  Thanks John.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha! Your welcome . What all species do you have?





JadeWilliamson said:


> Well I'm excited about this!  You just made it that much harder for me to complete my _Tapinauchenius_ collection.  Thanks John.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Oct 24, 2013)

A big female _cambridgei_ (who is hopefully going to drop a sac any time now) and a ~4" female _irminia_ are all I have now but keeping those has made me want more of them!  I love the way _pulcher_ looks so that's next on my list.  I want to get four or five slings when I can.
Have you seen _P emeraldus_?  All of my want.  Does anyone have those?



catfishrod69 said:


> Haha! Your welcome . What all species do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 24, 2013)

LOL, thats very cool man. But....You might have had a brain fart! We were talking about Tappies!





JadeWilliamson said:


> A big female _cambridgei_ (who is hopefully going to drop a sac any time now) and a ~4" female _irminia_ are all I have now but keeping those has made me want more of them!  I love the way _pulcher_ looks so that's next on my list.  I want to get four or five slings when I can.
> Have you seen _P emeraldus_?  All of my want.  Does anyone have those?


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep.  I officially lose.

---------- Post added 10-24-2013 at 07:57 PM ----------

I have zero tappies.  I guess I read it and my brain firmly said _Psalmopoeus_.  Thanks for pointing that out.   I feel so silly.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha its cool man. You better get some Tappies though! It is a awesome genus!


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Oct 24, 2013)

I've wanted to get them for a long time but it just hasn't worked out yet.  I definitely want _violaceus_ and _sanctivincenti_, and now I want sp Colombia too.  Hurry up and produce please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pssty (May 22, 2017)

I have 1 Tapinauch in my collection, it has blown me on how fast it can move,
It is a beautiful colour and as soon as possible I will have some pic's of her on here for you to look at and tell me what you think?


----------



## Walker253 (May 22, 2017)

Um this thread is 3.5 years old and the people haven't been on since last year. But Tapies are cool. I have 4. Post your pic and any questions in another thread. You'll probably get more replies to your questions than half commenting on it being an old thread. Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (May 22, 2017)

Yep, this thread is from when they were first imported... Catfishrod is no longer in the hobby.


----------

